# Tips on creating sexual ttes



## Kerry (Jan 9, 2009)

Guys,

For those in a long-term marriage, what does your wife do (or what would you like her to do) to create/build sexual tension?

Thanks!
Kerry


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Get a life. Seriously. I'm not a guy, but I have noticed that if I make myself scarce to go run errands or visit with a friend, there is a heightened sexual tension when I get home.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I challenge him. I tease and taunt him. I brush past him and let my hand drift across his package as I walk away. I knock him with a pillow when he isn't looking and then walk away.

Essentially, a wife does or says things that indicate a sexual initiation, but then walks away. He knows what I want, but he is also getting to idea that he's going to have to work for it.

I don't think any of these things would work in reverse, at least not for me if he did those things.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Seriously MJ's advice is good. When I started going on hikes without her she got pretty interested in going places with me. Hobbies make men interesting. 
The next answers will be to up you manliness or attractiveness. Then to stop pursuing. 
There is no telling what will work best in your case. In mine there were short lived results. Heck, even housework worked once. 
I have read that you have to be consistent. Keep the pot simmering all the time.
Just thought you deserved at least one male response in the Men's Clubhouse.

OOPS I assumed Kerry was male.


----------



## Kerry (Jan 9, 2009)

Can't believe I messed up the title of this post...ugh!

Anyway, good tips here. Thanks.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

A lot of people on TAM build sexual tension by not having sex. Usually at the discretion of their partner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just show some interest instead of constantly making me do everything. This has been an issue throughout our marriage and has led to the state I'm in now where I really could care less if we do anything or not. I think alot of it has to do with her coming from a dysfunctional family where her parents basically behaved like a brother and sister. We got off on the wrong foot somewhere somehow, I'll be damned if I can figure it out.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Kerry said:


> Guys,
> 
> For those in a long-term marriage, what does your wife do (or what would you like her to do) to create/build sexual tension?
> 
> ...


To be honest, I think sexual tension originates from within and THEN it is possible for the wife to be playful and have fun with it. 

So if you want to _create_ sexual tension for your husband to experience, you will likely have to ask him to get his spark going and then let you play with it. As for how he will want you to play with it, you will have to get HIS guidance on that as well. Different people like different things. 

An example might be your husband admitting he has had a fantasy to have a three-way. The idea gives him a spark. You enjoy playing with that idea by roleplaying a little and pretend you also have a friend that is into trying that, but tell him if you do it that he will have be tied up and wear a serious blindfold because this friend of yours would never want him to know who she is in real life. You tell him that you just want to watch, and have prerecorded comments that you can play from a distance on your phone. Then you spray on a new perfume onto cloths that you have never worn and YOU make love to your husband while your phone plays audio in the background of you pretending to get all upset if he enjoys it too much. Wear clothing and perhaps a tight sports bra to confuse him while he is blind folded. Also do something that you would usually never do, like moving completely different, or put a condom on him so the sensation will be different. THEN you do not let him finish, and pretend to run out of the room! That example might give him some sexual tension, for which you could take off his blindfold and finish the deed as his wife. 

Badsanta


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I intended to answer about sexual tension but found myself considering overall attraction. With our dynamic he enjoys subtle flirtation, playfulness, and touch... a variety of touch that's affectionate, lingering, teasing, pleasing, playful, typical and unexpected. 

Working on things together. Getting dirty and sweaty in our yard, out in nature. I find the work to be bonding and loving (working on our home together), he finds it to be bonding and sexy (the visual of me working apparently, ha ha). Seeing each other that way, flirtatious body language and tension builds. Cooking together, too. Although we can drive each other batty in the kitchen so it's a fine line between getting hot headed and things heating up. Sometimes, both.

And distance, too. Having our own interests. Him knowing I have my own stuff going on increases attraction (and mine towards him).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

